# question about specialized s-works crank



## turtle14 (Jul 21, 2009)

The bike in question is a 2007 S-Works Tarmac SL. I bought this bike used recently, and I have two questions about the crank. First, how does one remove it? I don't see any bolts, and I inserted a 6mm allen into the hole, but it went all the way in. Do they require some sort of special tool? Second question, is that hole supposed to be empty like that, or is there supposed to be any screw/cap there? I grabbed the crank and it is very sturdy so I figured its not supposed to have any sort of bolt, but the hole looks odd to me so I figured I'd ask. Below are some pics I took of the crank as it looks like right now. Thanks for any help!


----------



## turtle14 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok, so after a little research, I found the manual for the 2007 s-works carbon crank:

http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/S-Works_Carbon_Crank_r3.pdf

and it looks like I'm just missing the right crank cover screw. I have no idea how easy/difficult it would be to find one (I'm thinking not very, but I'll check my LBS just in case). New question, how bad would it be to ride around without this cover bolt?


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

turtle14 said:


> Ok, so after a little research, I found the manual for the 2007 s-works carbon crank:
> 
> http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/S-Works_Carbon_Crank_r3.pdf
> 
> and it looks like I'm just missing the right crank cover screw. I have no idea how easy/difficult it would be to find one (I'm thinking not very, but I'll check my LBS just in case). New question, how bad would it be to ride around without this cover bolt?


 I've a set T'handle allen wrench with long stem that's all you should need to remove it.

I wouldn't worries about the cover since its just another bolt. I've removed my, but most of my rides are done in the California usual dry but dusty condition. I thinks as long you keep up your maintenance you should be Ok. If ride without is a deal killer 4 U, any hardware store should have that size I think is a (M4) or you can upgrade to a aluminum one if you like so.

Regards


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

To remove the crank, you need a long 6mm allen to get in there, you could just stick a piece of electrical tape over the hole to keep debris out also.


----------



## turtle14 (Jul 21, 2009)

That makes sense, thanks for the help, guys!


----------

